# My First Satin Litter *Updated Pictures*



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

I have my first satin litter on the way, Due Christmas Eve, Dove Banded satin x fawn self satin, Callie is now showing so she is put on her own to build a lovely nest, I am planning to put Blue bell in with her soon before she has the babies so Blue bell can be a nanny, Will update when babies are born  I am so excited my first satin litter


----------



## dangermouse

awwww satins love em


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

She is really big now and I held her while I was doing her food and I saw her belly moving, so I think by the morning she would of had her babies. I do have pictures of her taken today which I will post when I find the usb cord for the camara to the computer.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

She Gave Birth this morning a day before I thought they was going to be born. approx 8 from a quick head count.

This was her last night


----------



## DomLangowski

Congrats on ur pups, keep us updated


----------



## violet1991

YAY  Marnie, can I possibly hassel you for one? i REALLY want satins in my lines!!! 

vi xx


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Of course you can have 1 Vi, when I post pictures when they are 2 weeks old and full of fur you can choose, would you like a doe or a buck?

Oh there is 8 babies  counted when I gave them all their christmas dinner of chicken earlyer


----------



## violet1991

Buck I think, then i can get the satin round more babies  Thanks, call it a swap for those agoutis?  can't wait to see pictures!

vi x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Thats okies 

Well if you want anymore satins Vi, let me know as Amy my 1 fawn I had off you, is now showing to be about 2 - 3 weeks pregnant not sure though as they have been together for over a month now, Same dad as my current litter a Fawn Satin.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Babies at 3 days, I put a snuggle in for Callie and she moved the babies into it  Sadly I found 1 dead this morning so only 7 remaining.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Female 1 - Satin Fawn Broken - Keeping








Female 2 - Fawn Self Satin








Female 3 - Fawn Self Satin








Male 1 - Dove Broken Satin - Look at that heart on his head :love - keeping








Male 2 - Fawn Broken Satin - reserved For Violet1991








Male 3 - Fawn Self Satin








Male 4 - Dove Self Satin - Reserved For lorey


----------



## dangermouse

i want em ............. :lol:


----------



## sasandcol

I LOVE the dove colouring, think i have found my fave colouring


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

sasandcol said:


> I LOVE the dove colouring, think i have found my fave colouring


dove is a lovely colour


----------



## violet1991

Miss-Freak-Of-Nature said:


> Male 2 - Fawn Broken Satin


 :love him!!! keeping?? if not.... you know where he's coming 

vi xx


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

He is reserved for you Vi ^_^


----------



## Mark

if you wernt like 100 miles away id love to have that Satin Fawn Broken doe :'(


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Mischievous_Mark said:


> if you wernt like 100 miles away id love to have that Satin Fawn Broken doe :'(


She is a lovely girl ^_^ and i am keeping her


----------



## lindberg4220

Awww, lovely satins :love1

Lov satins in every colour


----------



## Lorey

Do you still have this little fellow?










If so, I would adooooooooore him!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Lorey said:


> Do you still have this little fellow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I would adooooooooore him!


You can have him if you want ^_^ Reserved For You


----------



## Lorey

Oh! *dies happy* I think I will call him Mercury!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Lorey said:


> Oh! *dies happy* I think I will call him Mercury!


What a lovely name  his brother I have named Pluto lol


----------



## Lorey

Miss-Freak-Of-Nature said:


> Lorey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! *dies happy* I think I will call him Mercury!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely name  his brother I have named Pluto lol
Click to expand...

Went out today and got a brand new cage for him. A nice big one so I can throw in lots of toys. He has a shiny new wheel and the mouse ball I have converted into a house, tho I plan to make him one out of lolly sticks with a hammock. Ooooo excited!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

:shock: he sounds a spoilt little boy already lol

They have found their feet and keep climbing out their nest  all doing fine will take more pictures when they open their eyes


----------



## Maplewood Stud

heya hunni, have just found this post - i wanted them all  
have u got anymore left? *praying* x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

I have 1 boy and 2 girls left ^_^ all 3 are fawn satins


----------



## Maplewood Stud

yay!  i know im being a cheeky cow but would u be able to send me some pictures of what theyre like now pleeease!! xx


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

I need to get pictures of my 3 day old litter anyway so I will get pictures of all these babies and put them on here withint the next 10mins.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

ur a star


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

And as promised more pictures

All 7 together 








Angel








Female 1 - Still Available








Female 2 - Still Available








Pluto








Murcury - Lorey's Boy








Male 1 - Vi's Boy








Male 2 - still available


----------



## Maplewood Stud

awwwwwwww i love them all x


----------



## Lorey

Oh they are just looking precious.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Well babies have now opened their eyes and have left the nest where they have huddled in a corner together


----------



## Maplewood Stud

hun when will these babies be ready? x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

they will be ready on the 20th January


----------



## Lorey

Miss-Freak-Of-Nature said:


> they will be ready on the 20th January


How are they doing? I build Murc a new house, and a climbing frame, and a tube tunnel, and a fleecey teepee


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

They are great  Getting rather big now, I had to cull 3 as they went all really thin and cold, but the other 4 where so fat a bigger then the other 3, so the male and the 2 female fawn satins have sadly died = ( But the 4 remaining are great and are cheeky


----------



## Lorey

Aww! can you do a quick pic?


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

I will when I find some batteries for my cam 

Lorey can you PM me so we can arrange for me to meet you to drop the little boy off to you on the 31st.


----------



## Lorey

Miss-Freak-Of-Nature said:


> I will when I find some batteries for my cam
> 
> Lorey can you PM me so we can arrange for me to meet you to drop the little boy off to you on the 31st.


Yes yes of course! *excited*


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

as requested from Lorey the 4 serviving in the litter.

Amus - He decided to have a dip in his water dish before he come out :roll: 








Angel 








Murcury








Pluto


----------



## sasandcol

They are all sooooo gorgeous!! I so want a Satin Dove!!


----------



## Lorey

omg they are ADORABLE! Lookit my little Mercury! He is a strutter and will be a handful, I can see that glint in his eye


----------



## corrinead

Oo my gosh.... they are very very adorable, loving angel, how gorgeous is she!!! very jealous. x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Lorey said:


> omg they are ADORABLE! Lookit my little Mercury! He is a strutter and will be a handful, I can see that glint in his eye


He is a hand full I must admit, it is hard to keep him still while taking a picture now :roll:


----------



## violet1991

silly Amus  they look bootyful Marnie, can't wait to see Amus in the flesh! 

vi x


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Hiya, Im new here but had to stop by and make my first post to say :shock: those babies are SO gorgeous! I think Ive just discovered what I want to start breeding with. Absolutely stunning


----------



## Lorey

6 days till I get my little baby boy. I could not be MORE excited!!!


----------



## NaomiR

do you think you had some slightly weaker pups because it was a direct satin x satin pairing?

I don't know about mice but breeding satin directly to satin is often frowned on in the cavy world as it's said to produce smaller and weaker babies.

In my opinion as long as you breed from big healthy stock it shouldn't matter but I was just wondering :?


----------



## SarahC

I don't know of any health problems crossing satin to satin.You do have to breed non satins in to keep the belly fur from becoming thin but thats just a superficial fault and in any case unless they are for show purposes doesn't matter at all.


----------



## violet1991

NaomiR said:


> do you think you had some slightly weaker pups because it was a direct satin x satin pairing?
> 
> I don't know about mice but breeding satin directly to satin is often frowned on in the cavy world as it's said to produce smaller and weaker babies.
> 
> In my opinion as long as you breed from big healthy stock it shouldn't matter but I was just wondering :?


Thats because satin cavies are weakend by the gene mutation that eventually gives some of them Osteodystrophy (OD). As far as I know, mice don't get this, so there shouldn't be any genetic reason for weaker babies in mice.

Vi x


----------



## NaomiR

thanks for the clarification Vi  I thought this might be the case as I've not (yet) heard of OD in mice or hamsters for that matter


----------



## Maplewood Stud

are you planning anymore litters like this hun. would love to have some off u if u are 
pluto and murcury are so beautiful, i want them.. u guys that snapped them up are really lucky  and im a bit jelous lol, 
let me know if u are planning anymore and ill get reserving,
thanks x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Well hopefully if Callie's back is better (she cut it the other day) I will breed her to the same satin buck, and put them together tomorrow, so plans have been made just Callie's back needs to get better for these to be done. Keep your eye out for a post by me in Current litters.

Marnie xx


----------



## Effy

I'd be up for some of those babies as well as promised way back whenever it was. *Totally lost track of the past few months*


But yeah, I hope she's fine and hope it all goes well. ^_^

EDIT - accidentally posted how I do on another forum...sorry for the tiny purpleness!


----------



## Maplewood Stud

ok i will, also give me a shout of msn coz sometimes i cant get on the website, dunno why but its been playing up the last few times ive tried getting on. hope thats ok  x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Well looks to me like Callie's back is much better all scabbed up nicely, so she is getting put in with the fawn self satin buck again (same buck she was breed to last time) babies by the end of March hopefully


----------



## Effy

*Makes a note on calendar* :x <3


----------



## Maplewood Stud

ok cool thanks hunni, keep me posted yeah  x


----------

